# Partners REIT PAR.UN



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone else here have this in their holdings ? Wondering if it's worth holding on to or time to unload. I have had this for a few years in my my non-reg. It has lost about half of its value and is my worst performing reit. Too bad that the good returns from my other reits (DRG.UN, CAR.UN) has been eaten up by this dog.


----------

